# إيه رأيك فى القدوة ؟



## +إيرينى+ (27 أبريل 2013)

*إيه رأيك فى القدوة ؟

يعنى هل لك قدوة أو مثال معين فى الحياة تقتاد بيه و لا لأ ؟

طيب إفرض إن القدوة ديه سقطت من نظرك .........هل ستسقط معها المبادىء المأخوذة منه أيضًا ؟

طيب إنت بتختار القدوة على أساس إيه ؟

متأكد إن القدوة فى حياتك لن تخذلك ؟*


----------



## x_philosopher (27 أبريل 2013)

ﻻ يوجد عندى شخص اعتبره قدوه 100%....ﻻ يوجد شخص اثق فيه او فى قدرته تماما بحيث ساتبعه دون تفكير....

للامانه مش باختار قدوه اوى....انا عايز مثلا اعمل حاجه معينه....باشوف الناس عملت ايه ف مواقف مشابهه واخرج انا باحسن تصرف ممكن اعمله...مش باتبع شخص معين


----------



## white.angel (27 أبريل 2013)

*صباحك فل يا ايروو :love45:*

*بصى ... كان فى زمان  .. كُتيب .... على حد ما اتذكر .. كان اسمه *
*" لا تؤلهنى" كان بيحكى عن القدوه .. وانه مش اله ومن حقه يغلط .. ومش من حق حد يؤلهه وينزهه عن الخطأ ..*

*ودى مشكله كلنا بنقع فيها لما بنتخذ قدوه ... بنتخيل انه ماينفعش يغلط .. ولو غلط بندخل فى مأساه نفسيه ... وبتنهدم معاه كل اللى اتعلمناه .. وكأنه اله واكتشفناه انه مجرد انسان ... رغم ان دة طبيعى*

*فالو هنتخذ قدوه ... لازم نضع فى الاعتبار ... ان له اخطاؤه ... وله عاداته السيئه المتسلطه عليه ... ونتعامل مع هذا الامر بحكمه ... وان سقط ناخد احنا بيده ونقيمه من خلال دروسه وتعاليمه ..*

*اما بخصوص انا عندى قدوه ولالا .... فابصراحه لا :fun_lol:*
*مش بحب فكرة انى اتبع حد فى المطلق  كدة ... كان زمان اها ... انما بعد ما  مريت بالمشكله بتاعة سقوط قدوتى ... تُبت الى الله :2: ... الافضل دايماً اننا نتعلم الصح من الاخر بصفه عامه ... مش من شخص بعينه ... بالاضافه لان المفروض يبقى قدوتنا السيد المسيح ... ولكن بيكون صعب احياناًعلى ناس كتير وخصوصاً اللى فى بداية الطريق ...*

*بس تعرفى احياناً ... لما بحتاس فى موقف ... بقف اصلى واقوله لو كنت مكانى هتعمل ايه ؟... وفعلا باخد ارشاد سليم ... بس مش دايماً بعمل كدة ... *:fun_oops:

*ميرسى يا ايرينى :love45:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 أبريل 2013)

*متابع  *​


----------



## aymonded (27 أبريل 2013)

سلام لشخصك العزيز
أنا عن نفسي باتعلم من كل من هم حولي، من أخطائهم قبل أن أتعلم من مثاليتهم ونجاحهم، فلم ولن يوجد إنسان كامل 100% لكي يكون قدوة مثالية لأحد، ممكن الواحد يأخذ منه ما هو نافع من جهة تدبير السلوك وضبط النفس (حسب ما ينفعه بالطبع وليس كل شيء طبعاً لأن لكل واحد منهج يتناسب مع شخصيته وتدبيره الجسدي والنفسي والروحي)، كما أيضاً التعلم من أخطائه وهي الأهم في التعليم، فلم ولن يوجد منا من هو غير قابل للخطأ طالما هو في الجسد، لذلك حتى الرسول قال: أنظروا لنهاية سيرتهم وتمثلوا بإيمانهم، لأن حتى إبراهيم أب الآباء كان له أخطاء، وداود النبي والملك العظيم له أخطاء، ولكن كل هذا لا يعثرنا فيهم ولكن يجعلنا ننتبه لخطواتنا وأن نتعلم أيضاً أنه لا يوجد إنسان بلا خطية كما انه لا يوجد سيد بلا غفران، كما أنه لا ينبغي أن نرفع أحد لمرتبة الألوهة ونتعثر منه في النهاية حينما يُخطأ، لذلك الكتاب المقدس نفسه كشف عن أخطاء الأنبياء والقديسين العِظام لكي نتعلم أن نجعل حياتنا تنطبق على الله الحي وحده، وأن لا نتعلق نفسياً بأحد ونرفعه لمرتبة تفوق إمكانيات البشر، لذلك لا نتعجب حينما ينحاز إنسان لآخر ويرفعه لمرتبه عدم الخطأ، حتى لو ظهر له خطأ يبرره لكي يجعله مثال عظيم لا يُخطئ قط وهذا يدل على كبرياء القلب كما قال الآباء المختبرين... 

كما أن رفعة إنسان لهذه الدرجة يجعل كثيرون يتعثرون بل وفي الحياة الروحية يتركوا الكنيسة كلها حينما يجدوا كاهن أو أسقف أخطأ، مع أن الكل معرض في أن يُخطئ، المهم سرعة التوبة والرجوع سريعاً عن الخطأ بقلب تائب محباً لله الحي...

عموماً هذا باختصار شديد رأيي في هذا الموضوع المهم للجميع، وأشكرك كتير على طرح هذا الموضوع المهم للغاية، النعمة تكون معك آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 أبريل 2013)

السيدة/+ ايرينى+
القدوة شىء مهم جدا فى حياة اى انسان
وهو المثل الاعلى لكل شخص ممكن يكون قدوة حسنة وممكن يكون قدوة سيئة
اذا سقط الانسان القدوة فى خطا يكون لذلك اثر سلبى فى نفس الشخص الاخر
اذا كان ضعيف الشخصية والايمان يمكن ان يرجع الى السلوك السىء


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إيه رأيك فى القدوة ؟*


*ياسلام يا إيرو على "قدوة" فول مدمس على عربية *
*مع عيش بردة وسلاطاته وبتدنجانه ...تبقى عيشة *
*لو صاحب العربية ( شاط ) منه الفول مرة *
*هقول معلش ... طول عمره مغذينا وساند معدتنا*
*أما بقى لو أستمر فى الأستهبال مرة يشيط ومرة مش مستوى ومرة بيجيب أسهال *
*هسيبه وأدور لى على عربية فول تانية *
*محدش بيموت م الجوع .... لكن بيموت من ( التسمم )*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (27 أبريل 2013)

انا عن نفسى مفيش حد معين فى حياتى قدوة , انما بحاول يعنى اتعلم من كل حاجة كويسة عند اى حد 
ومفيش حد فى الكون مفيش فيه على الاقل حاجة واحدة كويسة 
المهم لازم نعرف ان الانسان هو انسان مهما كان , مفيش انسان مش بيغلط وغالبا بتكون سقطات الكبار كبيرة 
شوفى كده الانبياء ورجال الله فى الكتاب المقدس , ناس عظماء وسقطاتهم كانت رهيبة , مش بيقولوا غلطة الشاطر بألف ؟

المهم حتى لو القدوة اللى فى حياتى سقط سقطة كبيرة , عارفه ايه اللى هيخليه يسقط اكتر واكتر ؟ عدم قبولى ليه وخصوصا بعد مايكون ندم على غلطه وعايز يصلحه 
الضغط على الغلطة وتذكيره واذلاله بيها كل شوية هيدمره , وهيقتله وهو حى 
عارفه ؟ من اجمل الحاجات فى الرب يسوع , انه كان بيشوف الحلو فى كل واحد يقابله ويضغط عليه 
قال للسامرية الست اللى الشعب كله كان بيقول عليها قليلة الادب 
قالها بالصواب اجبتى 
عمل highlight على الحاجة الصح يمكن الوحيدة اللى عملتها فى حياتها وسط كل السواد اللى كانت بتعمله وعايشة فيه 
وده اللى بيغير الناس , مش التركيز على ضعافتهم 

يمكن لازم نفتكر كلمات بولس الرسول اللى كان بيقول فيها ازاى هو كان بيتعامل مع ضعفات الاخرين " من يضعف وانا لااضعف , من يعثر وانا لا التهب "


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أبريل 2013)

x_philosopher قال:


> ﻻ يوجد عندى شخص اعتبره قدوه 100%....ﻻ يوجد شخص اثق فيه او فى قدرته تماما بحيث ساتبعه دون تفكير....
> 
> للامانه مش باختار قدوه اوى....انا عايز مثلا اعمل حاجه معينه....باشوف الناس عملت ايه ف مواقف مشابهه واخرج انا باحسن تصرف ممكن اعمله...مش باتبع شخص معين



و لا فيه شخص فى حياتك مثل أعلى ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أبريل 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *صباحك فل يا ايروو :love45:*
> 
> *بصى ... كان فى زمان  .. كُتيب .... على حد ما اتذكر .. كان اسمه *
> *" لا تؤلهنى" كان بيحكى عن القدوه .. وانه مش اله ومن حقه يغلط .. ومش من حق حد يؤلهه وينزهه عن الخطأ ..*
> ...



*صباحك عسل

أيواااااااااااااااااااا أهو هو دا اللى عايزة أوصل له 

ما ينفعش تاخد حد قدوة و تألهه

ميرسيه و لو إنى مش بحب كلمة ميرسيه لأنها قريبة من كلمة مرسى*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أبريل 2013)

aymonded قال:


> سلام لشخصك العزيز
> أنا عن نفسي باتعلم من كل من هم حولي، من أخطائهم قبل أن أتعلم من مثاليتهم ونجاحهم، فلم ولن يوجد إنسان كامل 100% لكي يكون قدوة مثالية لأحد، ممكن الواحد يأخذ منه ما هو نافع من جهة تدبير السلوك وضبط النفس (حسب ما ينفعه بالطبع وليس كل شيء طبعاً لأن لكل واحد منهج يتناسب مع شخصيته وتدبيره الجسدي والنفسي والروحي)، كما أيضاً التعلم من أخطائه وهي الأهم في التعليم، فلم ولن يوجد منا من هو غير قابل للخطأ طالما هو في الجسد، لذلك حتى الرسول قال: أنظروا لنهاية سيرتهم وتمثلوا بإيمانهم، لأن حتى إبراهيم أب الآباء كان له أخطاء، وداود النبي والملك العظيم له أخطاء، ولكن كل هذا لا يعثرنا فيهم ولكن يجعلنا ننتبه لخطواتنا وأن نتعلم أيضاً أنه لا يوجد إنسان بلا خطية كما انه لا يوجد سيد بلا غفران، كما أنه لا ينبغي أن نرفع أحد لمرتبة الألوهة ونتعثر منه في النهاية حينما يُخطأ، لذلك الكتاب المقدس نفسه كشف عن أخطاء الأنبياء والقديسين العِظام لكي نتعلم أن نجعل حياتنا تنطبق على الله الحي وحده، وأن لا نتعلق نفسياً بأحد ونرفعه لمرتبة تفوق إمكانيات البشر، لذلك لا نتعجب حينما ينحاز إنسان لآخر ويرفعه لمرتبه عدم الخطأ، حتى لو ظهر له خطأ يبرره لكي يجعله مثال عظيم لا يُخطئ قط وهذا يدل على كبرياء القلب كما قال الآباء المختبرين...
> 
> كما أن رفعة إنسان لهذه الدرجة يجعل كثيرون يتعثرون بل وفي الحياة الروحية يتركوا الكنيسة كلها حينما يجدوا كاهن أو أسقف أخطأ، مع أن الكل معرض في أن يُخطئ، المهم سرعة التوبة والرجوع سريعاً عن الخطأ بقلب تائب محباً لله الحي...
> ...


*
تمام التمام 

فعلا فيه ناس بتسيب الكنيسة و يمكن تسيب الخدمة و ممكن كمان تسيب المسيحية كلها 
لو أخذت قدوة معينه ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ و هذه القدوة خذلته أو أهانته أو أو

شكرا يا أستاذى​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أبريل 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> *متابع  *​


*
شكرا على المتابعة​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (27 أبريل 2013)

*القدوة .. ولا الحدوة؟* :|​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أبريل 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> السيدة/+ ايرينى+
> القدوة شىء مهم جدا فى حياة اى انسان
> وهو المثل الاعلى لكل شخص ممكن يكون قدوة حسنة وممكن يكون قدوة سيئة
> اذا سقط الانسان القدوة فى خطا يكون لذلك اثر سلبى فى نفس الشخص الاخر
> اذا كان ضعيف الشخصية والايمان يمكن ان يرجع الى السلوك السىء


*
و هو الخوف من كدة

الخوف على الشخص الضعيف اللى ممكن أى حاجة تهزه

شكرا يا أستاذى على مشاركتك الجميلة*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياسلام يا إيرو على "قدوة" فول مدمس على عربية *
> *مع عيش بردة وسلاطاته وبتدنجانه ...تبقى عيشة *
> *لو صاحب العربية ( شاط ) منه الفول مرة *
> *هقول معلش ... طول عمره مغذينا وساند معدتنا*
> ...




*وصلت الفكرة بأسلوبك الحلو اللى دمه خفيف

ممكن فعلا الواحد يترك قدوته طالما هتوديه فى داهية

لكن ما يوقفش حياته

تمام كدة  __________________ الله ينور

شكرا يا أستاذنا على النصيحة الجيدة*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا عن نفسى مفيش حد معين فى حياتى قدوة , انما بحاول يعنى اتعلم من كل حاجة كويسة عند اى حد
> ومفيش حد فى الكون مفيش فيه على الاقل حاجة واحدة كويسة
> المهم لازم نعرف ان الانسان هو انسان مهما كان , مفيش انسان مش بيغلط وغالبا بتكون سقطات الكبار كبيرة
> شوفى كده الانبياء ورجال الله فى الكتاب المقدس , ناس عظماء وسقطاتهم كانت رهيبة , مش بيقولوا غلطة الشاطر بألف ؟
> ...


*
هو صح كلامك من جهة إنى أقبل أخطاء قدوتى

بس أكون أصلا أنا ناضج تمام 

لكن لو أنا لسة صغير فى الايمان .....لسة نونو فى الايمان

مش هأعرف أميز ............. أكيد فاهمانى

دا غير إن موضوع : بالصواب أجبتى 

هى ما كانتش قدوة __________________ هى كانت زانية

لكن ربنا تعامل مع الناس القدوة بحزم شديد 

عندك الفريسيين 

شوفى السيد المسيح قال لهم كام ويل 

كام ؟ أنا ما عديتش

ما ينفعش مع القدوة أطبطب عليه و أقول له بالصواب أجبت 

دا أنا لو فى إمكانى أنتزع منه أخطاؤه ___________ كنت عملت
-------------------------------------------

عايزة أقولك على حاجة مهمة جدا
------------------------------

قبل ما يبقى عندى إبن 

ما كنتش قدوة لحد

ما كنتش بأركز على كلامى أو تصرفاتى 

مش معنى كدة إنى كنت ماشية على حل شعرى  _________ لا

كنت بحريتى ___________ أكتر بكتير من دلوقتى

دلوقتى : أنا حريصة فى كل لفظ و كل تصرف و كل حركة

حاسة إنى متراقبة :fun_oops:


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *القدوة .. ولا الحدوة؟* :|​



*خفة :bomb:*


----------



## REDEMPTION (27 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *خفة :bomb:*



*ممكن أهزر هنا؟ :|*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (27 أبريل 2013)

*القدوة بشكل عام*، تكون في *إختيار الحسن*، *والمستقيم*، في الشخص، وهذا هو ما يقصد بـ "قدوة" من الفعل "قاد - يقود" فلو لدي عجز، او نقص، او سوء فهم، في امر ما، من الممكن أن أنظر كيف سلك هذا الشخص، بالشكل الحسن، في هذا الأمر، وأفعل مثله.

*ولكن ينبغي أن يكون قدوتنا في المُطلق*، هو *السيد المسيح* تبارك إسمه، وأنا اعلم أنه من المستحيل أن نصير مثله، ولكن على الأقل نتشبه به، ونحاول أن نسلك على دروبه (تعاليمه) بقدر إستطاعتنا (بقدر إستطاعتكم سالموا جميع الناس).​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *القدوة بشكل عام*، تكون في *إختيار الحسن*، *والمستقيم*، في الشخص، وهذا هو ما يقصد بـ "قدوة" من الفعل "قاد - يقود" فلو لدي عجز، او نقص، او سوء فهم، في امر ما، من الممكن أن أنظر كيف سلك هذا الشخص، بالشكل الحسن، في هذا الأمر، وأفعل مثله.
> 
> *ولكن ينبغي أن يكون قدوتنا في المُطلق*، هو *السيد المسيح* تبارك إسمه، وأنا اعلم أنه من المستحيل أن نصير مثله، ولكن على الأقل نتشبه به، ونحاول أن نسلك على دروبه (تعاليمه) بقدر إستطاعتنا (بقدر إستطاعتكم سالموا جميع الناس).​


*
بس يعنى إفرض إنك طفل صغير 

طبعا مش هتختار قدوة

أى حد هيبقى قدوتك

بابا و ماما

خادم فى مدارس الأحد

مدرس فى المدرسة 

كدة

ما غلطوش أبدا قدامك
​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (27 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> بس يعنى إفرض إنك طفل صغير
> 
> طبعا مش هتختار قدوة
> ...



طبعاً غلطوا .. هقولك سر .. انا قعدت سنة ونص في دير مارمينا في اسكندرية .. وكان فيه هناك شخص بركة أوي، وكنت انا لازق فيه على طول، بس في مره لقيت الشخص ده أتنرفز، ما قالش الفاظ وحشه، لاء، بس يدوب كده اتنرفز وصوته علي شوية، أنا حزنت جداً وروحت قولتله أنت إزاي تتنرفز كده، قالي لأن أنا إنسان لازلت تحت الضعف، ممكن اقع بلساني واتنرفز، ولما شافني حزين كده، راح عملي ميطانية، وأخدني في حضنه وقالي أنا أسف إني أحزنتك، حقك عليا، ومن بعدها لغاية ما مشيت لم يصدر منه - على الاقل امامي - اي موقف مُعثر ..

لكن إتعلمت .. إتعلمت أني لا يمكن أبداً شخص يكون قدوتي في الحياة، ممكن أستفيد من الكل، لكن اختار شخص بعينه وأراقب تصرفاته، وتكون حياتي الروحية متعلقه على سلوكه !! لاء طبعاً​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> لكن إتعلمت .. إتعلمت أني لا يمكن أبداً شخص يكون قدوتي في الحياة، ممكن أستفيد من الكل، لكن اختار شخص بعينه وأراقب تصرفاته، وتكون حياتي الروحية متعلقه على سلوكه !! لاء طبعاً​


*
ديه نقطة مهمة جدا*


----------



## چاكس (27 أبريل 2013)

*اعتقد ان لكل سن قدوة الى ان يأتى وقت الأنا .. انا و دماغى .. و انا صغير لحد 11 سنة .. كنت عنيف كنت واخد والدى قدوة .. الى ان اكتشفت اننى سأعامل الناس بجفاء اذا استمر هكذا الحال .. من بعد 11 لحد 22 بقيت ادور على القدوة فى اللى بشوفه فى التليفزيون من ممثلين و خلافهم من الشخصيات المشهورة .. الى ان تيقنت من اننى فقط لا اخذهم قدوة بل اقلدهم بلا ادنى داعى حتى فى الافعال الخاطئة .. من بعد 22 فما فوق .. عرفت اننى انا القدوة لنفسى !! ازاى .. عرفت انه لازم نمر بمراحل نتلخبط فيها و نعيش حياتنا بعفوية و لامبالاه .. بس مش دايما ..
عرفت ان والدى كان عنيف لأنه اتربى هكذا و نشأ فى جو عنيف .. الجو اثر عليه .. فبقى كدا .. ضعيف هو والدى لم يتمكن من تغيير نفسه.. اما انا فاصنع جوى بنفسى
عرفت ان الممثلين و خلافهم .. اشخاص خاوية من الداخل .. دماغهم فاضية ( مع احترامى لموهبتهم الجميلة الفنية ) .. 
عرفت ان انا جوايا القدوة .. انا الصح و الغلط .. انا القدوة و عكسها .. انا اللى ضربت اختى و زعلتها و انا اللى لازم اصالحها بنفسى و اتأسف لها و تسامحنى او متسامحنيش ( طلعت جادعة و سامحتنى ^_* )... مين القدوة .. ما معنى القدوة يا جماعة .. ان انا اقلد .. تؤ تؤ .. 
القدوة هى التعلم من اللى حواليا .. كل اللى حواليا .. اتعلمت اكون عنيف وقت العنف بس بعقل و هدووء .. فنان فى التعبير عن ذاتى و عن اللى جوايا  .. شرير فى حماية نفسى .. 

التعليم مش من اللى اكبر منى وخلاص .. التعليم من كل اللى حواليا .. اتعلمت حاجات كتير من الحيوانات .. من اشخاص شريرة .. من ناس هادية .. و لسه بنتعلم ..

لا اعتقد ان اى شخص ناضج .. سيعترف بأن له قدوه .. 
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

مبدئياً مآعتقدش إن لسه فيه إنسآن بيقتدى بشخص آخر فى كل تصرفآته وهو بآلنسبآله آله
*لكن بيتآخد بس كقدوة فى آلتصرفآت إللى هو مميز أو نآجح فيهآ*
غير كدآ أسآساً  مش يتسمى قدوة دآ شئ من آلهوس آلمرضى

لكن فيه نآس فى حد ذآتهآ بتوضع فى مكآنة آلقدوة بشكل تلقآئى فى حيآتنآ بدون إختيآر 
زى مآ إنتِ ذكرتى إبنكـ تلقآئياً بيقتدى بمدرسته فى آلتعليم
وفيه آلقدوة آلدينية وفيه آلقدوة آلسيآسية وهكذآ

بصرآحة هنبقى* بنضحكـ على نفسنآ لو لغينآ تأثير آلقدوة *دآ بسقوطه على معتقدهـ أو آلشئ إللى بنقتدى بيه فيه
كمثآل أمثآل أبو إسلآم ووجدى غنيم إللى بنشوفهم أدآهـ لمحآربة آلإسلآم نفسه
فمن رأيى أيوهـ لآزم آلقدوة يُستبعد من مكآنته طول مآ هو مستمر فى خطئهـ " يعنى مش هفوهـ إعترف بيهآ وتدآركهآ  "
وفيه فرق بين إستبعآدهـ من مكآنة آلقدوة ... وبين آلتسآمح ومحبتنآ للخآطى
لإن مش كل آلنآس عندهآ من آلقدرة على آلفصل بين آلمعتقد أو آلتصرف وصآحبه
آلموضوع مش محتآج بس لنضج دآ محتآج قآمة فكرية ونفسية علشآن مآيتأثرش سلباً
خصوصاً لو مآعندوش مرجع قوى يرجعله فى آلمبدأ دآ .... زى مثآل أبو إسلآم وآلمسلم آلبسيط " *آلمشتت* " إللى بيسمعله


*شكراً إيرو موضوع مهم* 






*.،*

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2013)

*تم حذف كل المشاركات المشتته والغير لائقه 
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## white.angel (27 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تم حذف كل المشاركات المشتته والغير لائقه
> سلام ونعمه​*


* ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*انا مش مكفيه عليكى تقييمات يا دونا ... *
*المفروض تبلغى روك ... يفتحلنا عدد التقييمات ... *
*لعضويتك على الاقل :fun_lol:...*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أبريل 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *اعتقد ان لكل سن قدوة الى ان يأتى وقت الأنا .. انا و دماغى .. و انا صغير لحد 11 سنة .. كنت عنيف كنت واخد والدى قدوة .. الى ان اكتشفت اننى سأعامل الناس بجفاء اذا استمر هكذا الحال .. من بعد 11 لحد 22 بقيت ادور على القدوة فى اللى بشوفه فى التليفزيون من ممثلين و خلافهم من الشخصيات المشهورة .. الى ان تيقنت من اننى فقط لا اخذهم قدوة بل اقلدهم بلا ادنى داعى حتى فى الافعال الخاطئة .. من بعد 22 فما فوق .. عرفت اننى انا القدوة لنفسى !! ازاى .. عرفت انه لازم نمر بمراحل نتلخبط فيها و نعيش حياتنا بعفوية و لامبالاه .. بس مش دايما ..
> عرفت ان والدى كان عنيف لأنه اتربى هكذا و نشأ فى جو عنيف .. الجو اثر عليه .. فبقى كدا .. ضعيف هو والدى لم يتمكن من تغيير نفسه.. اما انا فاصنع جوى بنفسى
> عرفت ان الممثلين و خلافهم .. اشخاص خاوية من الداخل .. دماغهم فاضية ( مع احترامى لموهبتهم الجميلة الفنية ) ..
> عرفت ان انا جوايا القدوة .. انا الصح و الغلط .. انا القدوة و عكسها .. انا اللى ضربت اختى و زعلتها و انا اللى لازم اصالحها بنفسى و اتأسف لها و تسامحنى او متسامحنيش ( طلعت جادعة و سامحتنى ^_* )... مين القدوة .. ما معنى القدوة يا جماعة .. ان انا اقلد .. تؤ تؤ ..
> ...



*إنت قدوة لنفسك ؟

طيب إزاى هتتقدم لقدام

يعنى معنى كدة إنك عشان تتعلم .....لازم تغلط الأول 

طيب ما فيش حد مثل  أعلى فى حياتك؟

شكرا يا جاكس
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> مبدئياً مآعتقدش إن لسه فيه إنسآن بيقتدى بشخص آخر فى كل تصرفآته وهو بآلنسبآله آله
> *لكن بيتآخد بس كقدوة فى آلتصرفآت إللى هو مميز أو نآجح فيهآ*
> ...



*رأيك رائع جدا

المشكلة مع الناس البسطاء 

و كمان مع الصغيرين و الأطفال

شكرا يا إيميليا
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أبريل 2013)

*معلش هأسجل خروج ورايا مشوار مهم 

باى باى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 أبريل 2013)

*1- ممكن اختيار قدوة مهنية ..... كطبيب يتخذ من مجدى يعقوب قدوة .... إلخ

2- ممكن اختيار قدوة روحية ...... والكتاب نفسه حثنا على هذا (لَيْسَ أَنْ لاَ سُلْطَانَ لَنَا، بَلْ لِكَيْ نُعْطِيَكُمْ أَنْفُسَنَا قُدْوَةً حَتَّى تَتَمَثَّلُوا بِنَا - 2تس  3 :  9) & (اُذْكُرُوا مُرْشِدِيكُمُ الَّذِينَ كَلَّمُوكُمْ بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ. انْظُرُوا إِلَى نِهَايَةِ سِيرَتِهِمْ فَتَمَثَّلُوا بِإِيمَانِهِمْ - عب  13 :  7)

3- أما الأهواء و"خلق" من إنسان شخصية حسب فكرنا .... فهذا أمر خاطئ .... فلكل إنسان عثراته وضعفاته .... وتعبير "عدم تأليه" القدوة تعبير جيد فى هذا الموضوع*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *1- ممكن اختيار قدوة مهنية ..... كطبيب يتخذ من مجدى يعقوب قدوة .... إلخ
> 
> 2- ممكن اختيار قدوة روحية ...... والكتاب نفسه حثنا على هذا (لَيْسَ أَنْ لاَ سُلْطَانَ لَنَا، بَلْ لِكَيْ نُعْطِيَكُمْ أَنْفُسَنَا قُدْوَةً حَتَّى تَتَمَثَّلُوا بِنَا - 2تس  3 :  9) & (اُذْكُرُوا مُرْشِدِيكُمُ الَّذِينَ كَلَّمُوكُمْ بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ. انْظُرُوا إِلَى نِهَايَةِ سِيرَتِهِمْ فَتَمَثَّلُوا بِإِيمَانِهِمْ - عب  13 :  7)
> 
> 3- أما الأهواء و"خلق" من إنسان شخصية حسب فكرنا .... فهذا أمر خاطئ .... فلكل إنسان عثراته وضعفاته .... وتعبير "عدم تأليه" القدوة تعبير جيد فى هذا الموضوع*



*يبقى لازم أستنى لما ينهى سيرته عشان آخذه قدوة و لا إيه ؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يبقى لازم أستنى لما ينهى سيرته عشان آخذه قدوة و لا إيه ؟*



*وهل هذا قرار عشوائى ....؟؟؟؟ المشاعر لا قيمة لها عند اتخاذ اى إنسان كقدوة ......... *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وهل هذا قرار عشوائى ....؟؟؟؟ المشاعر لا قيمة لها عند اتخاذ اى إنسان كقدوة ......... *


*
لا مش قرار عشوائى و لا حاجة 

بس واحدة ممكن واحدة جاية من برة كدة و داخلة المنتدى

تقوم واخدة حد لونه أصفر مثلا قدوتها

يقوم يغلط بكلمة كدة و لا كدة 

تقوم المسيحية كلها تنهار أمامها

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> لا مش قرار عشوائى و لا حاجة
> 
> بس واحدة ممكن واحدة جاية من برة كدة و داخلة المنتدى
> ...



*هى كده اتخذت اسلوب خاطئ لأختيار القدوة ..... وايمانها متزعزع ..... فدعامة مسيحيتنا هو شخص المسيح .... وليس اى مخلوق على الأرض*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هى كده اتخذت اسلوب خاطئ لأختيار القدوة ..... وايمانها متزعزع ..... فدعامة مسيحيتنا هو شخص المسيح .... وليس اى مخلوق على الأرض*


*
هو دا اللى أنا عايزة أوصل له

ممكن آخد القديسين اللى تركوا الحياة الأرضية ______________ قدوة

إنما طالما على الأرض _________________ و لا أعرفهم*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا مش قرار عشوائى و لا حاجة *
> *بس واحدة ممكن واحدة جاية من برة كدة و داخلة المنتدى*
> *تقوم واخدة حد لونه أصفر مثلا قدوتها*
> *يقوم يغلط بكلمة كدة و لا كدة *
> *تقوم المسيحية كلها تنهار أمامها*


*أنتى عايزة تقولى أن تصرفات الأشخاص بتدل على العقيدة ؟*
*ويقود السلوك الى محتواها ؟*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> هو دا اللى أنا عايزة أوصل له
> 
> ممكن آخد القديسين اللى تركوا الحياة الأرضية ______________ قدوة
> ...



*غلط ....... ابونا بيشوى كامل كان قدوة وهو عايش ...... للنظر إلى الثمر .... وليس للسلطة والمظهر ..... خاصة فى الأمور الروحية*


----------



## چاكس (27 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنت قدوة لنفسك ؟
> 
> طيب إزاى هتتقدم لقدام
> 
> ...



*مش اى حد يوصل يكون قدوة لنفسه .. و انا موصلتش من الهوا .. انا اتلخبطت كتير بين دا و دا عشان اكون قدوتى .. اى حد هيحصله كدا .. بس مش اى حد هيقبل يكون قدوة لنفسه
اتقدم لقدام بنفسى .. اللى هى قدوتى .. 
لازم اغلط و هفضل اغلط لحد ما يجى صاحبى .. و للغلط فوايد اولها انى مش هكرره .. و كل ما يكون الغلط كبير كل ما بتعلم معنى عميق قوى .. 
صاحبى اللى بقولك عليه ده الموت .. مستغربة ! .. انا اتعلمت من الموت حاجات كتير جدا .. بأمانة 

خد اعز ناس فى حياتى .. و قدرى ساعده بأنه خلانى شاهد على موتهم .. اى حد هيلعن الموت و هيلعن حياته ..انا عملت كدا فى الاول و فكرت  قررت افتح دماغى .. والدى راح .. الموت علمنى انى لازم اسأل سؤال .. هعمل ايه فى الوقت المتاح لى ؟؟ لازم اعيش .. مش لازم اكون والدى .. بس اكون مسئول عن الناس اللى ملهاش غيرى .. درس 1
صديقى توفى .. بأمانة انا كنت بعزه .. الحياة قصيرة .. انا عملت ايه .. درس 2
ناس كتير مرضى فى انتظار الموت بسبب مرضهم .. عملوا ايه عشان يعيشوا .. طيب اللى مش بأيده .. هل الناس ساعدته .. درس 3
ابرياء ماتوا .. لا ذنب لهم .. و لا جرم .. ماشيين فى الشارع و ماتوا .. لحظة خطف .. درس 4
واحد اضرب فى خناقة .. و خلص ... هل العنف وسيلة للحل .. درس 5
صديقة .. راحت .. كانت فى منتهى الاخلاق .. عمرها ما زعلت حد منها .. سيرتها حلوة .. درس 6

لا معتقدش ان فيه مثل اعلى ليا .. 
العفو يافندم .. معلش نكدت عليكى .. بس انا بجد مش بحب الحزن بس لأن الجو بتاع الحياة كدا .. فلازم اقول كام كلمة حزن 
اسف جدا*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أبريل 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *مش اى حد يوصل يكون قدوة لنفسه .. و انا موصلتش من الهوا .. انا اتلخبطت كتير بين دا و دا عشان اكون قدوتى .. اى حد هيحصله كدا .. بس مش اى حد هيقبل يكون قدوة لنفسه
> اتقدم لقدام بنفسى .. اللى هى قدوتى ..
> لازم اغلط و هفضل اغلط لحد ما يجى صاحبى .. و للغلط فوايد اولها انى مش هكرره .. و كل ما يكون الغلط كبير كل ما بتعلم معنى عميق قوى ..
> صاحبى اللى بقولك عليه ده الموت .. مستغربة ! .. انا اتعلمت من الموت حاجات كتير جدا .. بأمانة
> ...


*
و لانكدت عليا و لا حاجة

اللى إنت تعلمته فى الحياه

ديه دروس الحياة

يعنى الحياه علمتك دروس كتير

و دا كويس جدا

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *غلط ....... ابونا بيشوى كامل كان قدوة وهو عايش ...... للنظر إلى الثمر .... وليس للسلطة والمظهر ..... خاصة فى الأمور الروحية*


*
ليه غلط يا أستاذى

مش لسة قايل : أنظروا لنهاية سيرتهم ؟؟؟؟
----------------------------------------------

ثم إن أريوس كان قدوة لناس كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير 

و نهايته كانت مأساوية

و سيرته و هو عايش كانت زى العسل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> ليه غلط يا أستاذى
> 
> مش لسة قايل : أنظروا لنهاية سيرتهم ؟؟؟؟
> ...



*ننظر إلى الثمر ..... ما هى ثمار أريوس ...... ثماره كانت تمزيق الكنيسة ..... ومن تبعوه كان لهم نفس الثمار ...... فهل هو قدوة حسنة أم قدوة شيطانية .....

على فكرة ..... حتى الآن لا أعرف أنت عايزة أيه ......؟؟؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنتى عايزة تقولى أن تصرفات الأشخاص بتدل على العقيدة ؟*
> *ويقود السلوك الى محتواها ؟*​



*كل قصدى إن كل إنسان له أخطاؤه

يعنى لو أخذت شخص مسيحى قدوة لك فى المسيحية و الشخص دا صدر منه تصرف لم يعجبك

هل تنهار العقيدة المسيحية كلها أمام عينيك أم أنك ستفصل بين أخطاؤه و إيمانه ؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ننظر إلى الثمر ..... ما هى ثمار أريوس ...... ثماره كانت تمزيق الكنيسة ..... ومن تبعوه كان لهم نفس الثمار ...... فهل هو قدوة حسنة أم قدوة شيطانية .....
> 
> على فكرة ..... حتى الآن لا أعرف أنت عايزة أيه ......؟؟؟؟*



*ثمار أريوس كانت تمزيق الكنيسة بالفعل .................دا طبعا بعد ما بدأ بدعته 

لكن قبل ما يبدأ البدعة ؟؟؟؟ .....................الموضوع مختلف

كان له أتباع كثيرين

لماذا إتخذوه قدوة ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ثمار أريوس كانت تمزيق الكنيسة بالفعل .................دا طبعا بعد ما بدأ بدعته
> 
> لكن قبل ما يبدأ البدعة ؟؟؟؟ .....................الموضوع مختلف
> 
> ...



*اتخذوه قدوة لأنهم لهم نفس الهدف ...... ذواتهم هى الهدف .... مهما كان الثمن .... فالهدف من اختيار قدوة هو الذى سيحدد صحة أختيارنا ...... فهناك من يختار الشيطان قدوة ..... وهو اختيار سليم فى مجال الشيطان ...... لكن الهدف أيه ....؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اتخذوه قدوة لأنهم لهم نفس الهدف ...... ذواتهم هى الهدف .... مهما كان الثمن .... فالهدف من اختيار قدوة هو الذى سيحدد صحة أختيارنا ...... فهناك من يختار الشيطان قدوة ..... وهو اختيار سليم فى مجال الشيطان ...... لكن الهدف أيه ....؟؟؟؟ *


*
لا يا أستاذى

هم إختاروه قدوة على حسب ما ذكره التاريخ 

أنه كان فصيح  ........... يعنى كان له جاذبية فى الحديث
-------------------------------------------------------

الناس اللى إتبعت أريوس ناس كانت بتحبه

ناس كانت شايفاه : هو و بس

ما كانتش شايفة غيره

لأنه كان : فصيح

تخيل ؟

و أهو كان قس 

يعنى مش غلطة أوى لما ياخدوه قدوة*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أبريل 2013)

*موضوع جميل جداا

القدوه مهمه جداا في حياتنا 
بس مش اي حد نقول عليه قدوه !
لازم يبقي فعلا يستحق انه يبقي قدوتنا

بصي انا عن نفسي بعتبر كل القديسين قدوه ليا
وبما اني عاصرت البابا شنودة فهو ليا  قدوه غاليه لا تقدر بثمن .

اما بقي في حياتي عموما فايدوب ممكن يكونوا اتنين بالكتير بعتبرهم قدوتي
طبعا ماما ست الكل ربنا يخليهالي قدوه ليا في حاجات كتير لا تعد ولا تحصي .. وفيه شخص تاني هو "كفيف" بس صدقيني اما بقعد جنبه بحس اني انا ولا حاجه .بسم الصليب عليه عنده كمية عزيمة واراده وصبر وقوة تحمل عمري ماشوفتهم في حد .

موضوعك حلو اووي ياايرو 
تسلم ايديكي .
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداا
> 
> القدوه مهمه جداا في حياتنا
> بس مش اي حد نقول عليه قدوه !
> ...


*
ماشى القديسين قدوة

لكن إنتى متأكدة إن مامتك قدوة ليكى ؟؟؟

يعنى هتعملى زيها و إنتى أدها فى السن و لا لأ ؟:2:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> ماشى القديسين قدوة
> 
> لكن إنتى متأكدة إن مامتك قدوة ليكى ؟؟؟
> ...


متأكده ؟؟؟:fun_oops:
وده سؤال
طبعا متأكده ولو فيه كلمة تعبر اكتر من كلمة "مـتأكده " كنت قولتها
وصدقيني انا لو ربنا اداني العمر نفسي نفسي اطلع بس ربعها
وكفايه عليا ربعها انا مش طماعه


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> لا يا أستاذى
> 
> هم إختاروه قدوة على حسب ما ذكره التاريخ
> ...



*فصاحة اللسان وخلافة هى مظاهر خداع فقط ..... لكن اشتراكهم فى الفكر هو الذى جعلهم يصفقون له ويتبعونه ..... فلو هناك راقصة تتميز بفصاحة اللسان ..... فلا اظن ان كل البنات سيتبعونها ويفعلون مثلها .... بل من لهم نفس الفكر فقط ....

ايرينى ..... هل الهدف من الموضوع هدف سياسى ....؟؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *فصاحة اللسان وخلافة هى مظاهر خداع فقط ..... لكن اشتراكهم فى الفكر هو الذى جعلهم يصفقون له ويتبعونه ..... فلو هناك راقصة تتميز بفصاحة اللسان ..... فلا اظن ان كل البنات سيتبعونها ويفعلون مثلها .... بل من لهم نفس الفكر فقط ....
> 
> ايرينى ..... هل الهدف من الموضوع هدف سياسى ....؟؟؟*



*لا خالص خالص

الموضوع و ما فيه إنى أحيانا أجلس مع نفسى و أتأمل مدى تأثيرى على إبنى ؟

هل أنا كأم قدوته ؟

أم أن المحيطين به قدوته أيضا ؟

هل الخادم و المدرس و و و قدوته أيضا ؟

أجد أحيانا إبنى يبدأ بتقليد أشخاص لا أعرفهم

يعنى مثلا 
-----------
مدرس اللغة الانجليزية ................عنده شلل أطفال

لاقيت إبنى بيقلده ..........................طبعا أنا ما سكتش فى الموضوع دا
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

و الحقيقة قلبت الموضوع بالعكس

حسيت إنى أنا كمان ممكن أكون قدوة لأشخاص مش مهمين بالنسبة لى

زى زمايلى فى العمل ....أو مثلا إبنة أإحدى الزميلات

فوجئت فى يوم من الأيام أن إبنة المديرة ............... تعشقنى و كان عمرها 6 سنين وقتها

مع أنى ما لاعبتهاش و لا جبت لها حاجة حلوة فى يوم من الأيام

حتى مرة هى طلبت منى أجيب لها حاجة حلوة 

قولت لها قولى لأمك هههههههههههههههههههههههه

و مع كدة .......... كانت بتعشقنى

و فوجئت بعد أيام أن المديرة (مسلمة متشددة- الله يرحمها بأة) إستدعتنى و قالت لى : بطلى تلبسى بنطلونات ... بطلى تسيبى شعرك .... اللى أقولك عليه تعمليه  مع إنى فى العادى غير ملفته بالذات من ناحية الملابس

و لأنى كنت واخدة عليها مع إنها أكبر منى ب 18 سنة 

قولت لها : ليه يا حاجة ؟ و عوجت بؤى هههههههههههههههههههههههه

قالت : البنت بتقلدك 

قولت لها : خلاص يوم ما تكونى جايبة البت معاكى الشغل إعملى لى إذن و غورينى من الشغل

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه










هو دا قصدى

إحنا كلنا قدوة لناس ما نعرفهمش

و ديه مسئولية كبيرة كبيرة


و لو حضرتك لاحظت إن فيه أعضاء كتييييييييييييييييييير قالوا : إنهم مش بياخدوا حد بعينه يبقى قدوة ليهم

ممكن ناس زوار يدخلوا الموقع و ياخدوا البعض مننا قدوة فى الكلام أو أو

ممكن بكلمة نضيع ناس

الكلمة سلاح ذو حدين 


*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2013)

*الموضوع فى الأطفال يختلف عن الكبار ..... فالأطفال يجذبهم المظهر ..... المظهر فقط ..... وفى البيت يتأثر الصغار بسلوكيات والديهم ..... خاصة البنات ..... التأثر يكون كبير بالأم .... ولذا نجد المثل الشعبى: أقلب القدرة على فمها ......*


----------



## بايبل333 (28 أبريل 2013)

القدوة شىء رائع جداً أنا قدوتى فى شخص واحد لم يخذلنى يوم بل عطاياة فوق كل عقل بشرى هو السيد المسيح له سلطان عظيم يشهد له اتباعه 
السيد المسيح هو القدوة الحقيقة لنا هو عبارة عن حكومة نفتدها فى حياتنا هذه :.
هو وزارة صحة لم يخذل شخص بالشفاء 
هو وزارة امن وامان 
هو وزارة الثقافة بكل علومها الفلكية والتاريخيية والنبوية....
هو وزارة المالية بكل فروعها الضرائب 
هو وزارة التربية والتعليم 
هو وزارة العدل الالهى 
يعنى مجموعة وزارت متنقلة فى بعضها البعض فى شخص واحد 
هنا القدوة الحقيقة والمثال الحقيقى 
فهل يوجد شخص آخر نقتدى بة .؟​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 أبريل 2013)

*ست الكل .. هما تقريبًا كل الاعضاء قالو اراء رائعة و مش هضيف حاجة بس برضه لازم اعمل اعادة صياغة و احط التاتش بتاعتى :yahoo:

مبدئيًا القدوة لازم نفرقها عن التقليد الاعمى .. زى ما تلاقى شباب فى سن المراهقة واخدين تامر حسنى قدوتهم و ماشيين مسقطين البنطلون و فاتحين اول 6 زراير فى القميص .. فاكرين ان دى القدوة .. بالرغم انه بعيد تمامًا عن القدوة هو مجرد تقلييييييد .. زى ما قولتى عن ابنك او عن بنت مديرتك و هكذا .. 

الانسان غير الناضج اما بينبهر بشخصية معينة بيلجأ لتقليد الحاجات المقدور عليها ظنًا منه انه كدة هيبقى زى الشخص المعجب به بالظبط .. فيحاول يبقى كوبى منه بالمللى .. المشية الحركة طريقة الكلام حتى لو فيه لدغة طريقة اللبس و هكذا 

نيجى بقا نتكلم عن الاشخاص الناضجيين و القدوة فى حياتهم .. هل يصح اننا نقتدى بشخص واحد على طول الخط ؟؟ لا طبعًا مين كامل عشان اقتدى به ؟ و كل انسان بيطمح إلى الكمال او على اقل تقدير يصل إلى ما يقرب من الكمال .. و نظرة الانسان للكمال بتختلف باختلاف طموحه 

يعنى لو الانسان شايف الكمال هو الشهرة و الغنى و السمعة و المركز و غيره من مظاهر الترف .. هيبقى قدوته فنان او شخصية سياسية او حتى شخصية مشهورة فى مجاله سواء طب زى دكتور مجدى يعقوب او هندسة و ادارة اعمال زى المهندس نجيب ساويرس او مجال العلوم زى الدكتور احمد زويل .. لو انسان شايف الكمال فى تكوين اسرة و حياة عائلية كريمة هيقتدى بأى انسان يعرفه و يراه سعيد اسريًا سواء من اهله او جيرانه او حتى حد بيسمع عنه .. 

اما على الصعيد الروحى .. فالاقتداء بالقديسيين و الاباء الرهبان و بالمسيح نفسه .. فلو افترضنا انسان عايز يكون فضيلته اللى ينمو فيها و يثمر هى الصلاة هيقتدى بالبابا كيرلس رجل الصلاة " فى حتة الصلاة بس " .. لكن لو الانسان دة عايز فضيلة العطاء طبعًا هيقتدى بالانبا ابرام .. فضيلة البساطة أبونا عبد المسيح .. و غيرهم من الاباء هنلاقى كل واحد فيهم عنده فضيلة معينة منووووورة اوى باقى الفضائل موجودة نسبيًا بس مش زى الفضيلة الام اللى هو بيزرع و يثمر فيها حسب طاقاته و قامته الروحية .. 

لكن لو حد حب يقتدى بأريوس عشان فصاحته .. و هيقتدى به فى الفصاحة و بس .. هو حر .. لكن هيقتدى به كله باخطائه اللاهوتية بالرغم من وجود ادلة تثبت خطئها .. يبقى اللى يشيل قربة مخرومة تخر على دماغه بقا 

اما موضوع ان حد ياخدنا قدوة .. موضوع مربك فعلاً .. لانه من ناحية احنا مالناش ذنب ان حد ياخدك قدوة و انتى مش حاسة اساسًا و من ناحية تانية ممكن تكونى عثرة له .. بس لو احنا اصلا متزنين و شخصيات متزنة نفسيًا و اجتماعيًا و روحيًا هتكون ايه المشكلة ؟؟ و يبقى دور اهل الانسان اللى واخدنا قدوة فى توضيح معنى القدوة .. يعنى مثلا اما ابنك بقا يعمل زى المدرس روحتى قولى للمدرس امشى عدل ولا قولتى لابنك ؟؟ ماهو احنا مش هنصلح الكون .. لو انا بعمل حاجة غلط - و دة وارد ان مكانش اكيد لانى مش كاملة - و جت بنت اقتدت بيا فى الغلط .. يجى دور اهلها انهم يفوقوها و يوجهوها صح .. لكن انا مش همشى عنيا وسط راسى مين معجب بيا و بيعمل زيى :a82: 

موضوع حلو يا ايرينى و خليتينى رغيت كتير :t32:*


----------



## بايبل333 (28 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> لا مش قرار عشوائى و لا حاجة
> 
> بس واحدة ممكن واحدة جاية من برة كدة و داخلة المنتدى
> ...


لونه أصفر .؟
أصفر فاتح ولا غامق .؟:t9::nunu0000:


----------



## بايبل333 (28 أبريل 2013)

> *اما على الصعيد الروحى .. فالاقتداء بالقديسيين و الاباء الرهبان و بالمسيح نفسه ..*


لية يا حجة فى ناس تانية مهمة جداً مثلا وعاظ
على العموم انا قدوتى فى حياتى هو القس حليم حسب وبعض وعاظ على قنوات الملكوت سات مثل العالم ار سى سبرول والدكتور مايكل يوسف والقس ديفيد جيرميا ......



> * موضوع حلو يا ايرينى و خليتينى رغيت كتير :t32:*


محدش قال حاجة من عنده


----------



## aymonded (28 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> ممكن ناس زوار يدخلوا الموقع و ياخدوا البعض مننا قدوة فى الكلام أو أو
> ممكن بكلمة نضيع ناس
> الكلمة سلاح ذو حدين
> *



هو ده اللي بيحصل بعينه، وانا أعرف البعض خدوني قدوة واخدوا ناس كتير غيري... واللي عرفتهم قلت ليهم أني انا والا غيري مش ملائكه وكل واحد له اخطاءه، ودائماً اركز على إني الخاطي الذي احبه يسوع، ليس تواضعاً لكنها حقيقة دامغة فعلاً... 
فمن المستحيل يوجد إنسان ليس فيه عيب على وجه الأرض طالما هو في الجسد حتى لو كان أعظم القديسين... لذلك ينبغي أن كل واحد يتعلم من الآخرين جميعهم ويتعلم من الأخطاء، ويعلم أن الأساس والجوهر هو شخص المسيح الكلمة الذي هو المقياس الذي ننظر إليه، مع التعلم من سير الآباء والقديسين، ننظر لنهاية سيرتهم ونتمثل بإيمانهم، ونحن سواء وافقنا أو رفضنا فأن كثيرون سيتخذون منا قدوة، المهم نقدم تعليم للجميع أن الكمال في المسيح الرب وحده فقط لا غير... واشكرك لانتباهك لهذه النقطة لأن هذا يفوت على الكثيرين فعلاً.. النعمة تكون معك دائماً آمين
​


----------



## بايبل333 (28 أبريل 2013)

القديس ترتليان :.
*"لأنهم هراطقة فلا يمكن أن يكونوا مسيحيين      حقيقيين لأنهم حصلوا على ما أتبعوه ليس من المسيح بل باختيارهم الخاص، ومن هذا      السعي جلبوا على أنفسهم وقبلوا اسم هراطقة. وهكذا فلكونهم غير مسيحيين لم      ينالوا أي حق في الأسفار المسيحية المقدسة؟ ومن العدل أن نقول لهم      "من أنتم؟      من أين ومتى جئتم؟ ولأنكم لستم منا ماذا تفعلون بما هو لنا؟ حقًا، بأي  حق يا مركيون تقطع خشبي؟ ومن الذي سمح لك يا فالنتينوس أن تحول مجاري  نبعي؟" (2).     *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أبريل 2013)

*مشاركات رائعة جدا 

جميع المشاركات من أول الموضوع لغاية آخره رائعة جدا بأشكر كل من شارك و جعل الموضوع له أهمية كبيرة

دور الأهل فى التوجيه ---------------- طبعا مهم جدا--------بس دا لمرحلة الطفولة و بعد كدة خلاص
-----------------------------------------------------------------

بالنسبة للأستاذ أيمن 

فهو وضح إن فعلا فعلا فيه ناس عايزة تاخده قدوة

و هم الناس ليه إختارته ؟؟

يمكن عشان مواضيعه ؟

يمكن عشان لونه ؟

الله أعلم

الخلاصة
--------

خد بالك يا عزيزى : عضو من ضمن أعضاء المنتدى

إنت ممكن تكون قدوة من غير ما تحس

إنت فى المنتدى لو كتبت رأيك فى موضوع 

رأيك دا أهميته كبيرة

لأن رأيك هيفضل عايش حتى بعد ما إنت تموت

هييجى أجيال هتشوف رأيك (و لو بالصدفة)

و ممكن تقتنع بيه

خد بالك..........إصحى*


----------



## aymonded (29 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مشاركات رائعة جدا
> 
> جميع المشاركات من أول الموضوع لغاية آخره رائعة جدا بأشكر كل من شارك و جعل الموضوع له أهمية كبيرة
> 
> ...



هي دية الخلاصة التي ينبغي أن ننتبه إليها جميعنا، مع أن كلنا مش كاملين ويمكن واحد - وأنا من الضمن طبعاً - يخطأ بدون قصد، أو بحماسة يرد على أحد ويجرحه بدون أن يقصد، ولكن علينا أن نتوب ونضع اعتذار حقيقي من قلب محباً لله ومحباً لأخيه، حتى نكون معلمين بالتطبيق العملي للجميع، لأننا كلنا ممكن أن نتعثر في الطريق [ لاننا في أشياء كثيرة نعثر جميعنا، أن كان أحد لا يعثر في الكلام فذاك رجل كامل قادر أن يلجم كل الجسد أيضاً ] (يعقوب 3: 2)
كما من الممكن أحد فينا يسقط ولكن لابد من أن يقوم سريعاً جداً ومكتوب: [ لا تشمتي بي يا عدوتي إذا سقطت أقوم إذا جلست في الظلمة فالرب نور لي ] (ميخا 7: 8)

قادر إلهنا الحي أن يعمل فينا حسب قدرته ويغيرنا إليه ويرفع كل عثرة في الطريق ويلبسنا روح الحكمة حتى نمجد صلاحه ونكون له شهود، النعمة مع جميعكم آمين
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 يوليو 2013)

*جيتي عالجرح .. يا ريت كان فيه حد يقودني اهو يوفر عليا اكتشاف الطريق المنير والمبادئ الصحيحة .. لكن بحاول اكون قدوة لنفسي بمعني امشي في طريق لو في نهايته اكتشفت اني ماشي غلط بغيره وهكذا
أما لو كان ليا قدوة وسقطت من نظري أكيد هيسقط معها معظم المبادئ -دة لو مكانش كلها- المأخوذة منها ..
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يوليو 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> *
> أما لو كان ليا قدوة وسقطت من نظري أكيد هيسقط معها معظم المبادئ -دة لو مكانش كلها- المأخوذة منها ..
> *​


*
هى النقطة ديه اللى بأتكلم عيها 

خد بالك ما فيش إنسان معصوم من الخطأ*


----------

